# Amplificador lineal de 10 a 1000 Mhz de 1 W entrada 17 Miliwatios (oscilador)



## eb7ctx (Ago 4, 2008)

Hola 

Aquí os dejo un circuito de Motorola que pude dar muchas soluciones a cualquier montaje partiendo solo de un simple oscilador desde 10 Mhz a 1000 Mhz con cuatro componentes
y de bajo coste sobre 10 a 15 dolares

Un saludo


----------



## joakiy (Ago 4, 2008)

Precisamente ahora estaba buscando documentación sobre híbridos... ¿Telepatía o troyano?

Esos módulos son geniales


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 4, 2008)

Jejejejej    asi sale repapayita hacer un amplificador..! Oye amigo ( eb7ctx) has probado esos hibridos¿


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 4, 2008)

Claro, y funcionan por eso me acordé, me dije seguro, seguro que con un CI de estos mis amigos hacen cantidad de inventos.


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 4, 2008)

Jejejejeje   sino consigo un diodo varicap, dudo mucho que consiga un hibrido de esos!


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 4, 2008)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Jejejejeje   sino consigo un diodo varicap, dudo mucho que consiga un hibrido de esos!



Jooo¡¡ tío...en eBay de USA los tienes, es solo cuestión de preguntar si te los venden hombre¡¡

Si vas por la vida poniéndote tu mismo obstáculos seguro, seguro, que no llegas


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 4, 2008)

eb7ctx dijo:
			
		

> Jooo¡¡ tío...en eBay de USA los tienes, es solo cuestión de preguntar si te los venden hombre¡¡


   Bueno no se si sabes yap, pero tengo 16 años! Mis padres no usan sus tarjetas de credito para compras en internet por un rollo grandote que anda aqui en Venezuela con los dolares..!  ops: 

Actualmente lo que hago ( para que veas que no me limito), es hacer trueques via correo nacional (gratis; 2 o 3 meses de espera)..!

Ya he concretado varios trueques y la mayoria con españoles, el mas largo fue con la india; el paquete llego en 3 meses con los queridos 2N2219 y un PIC que me regalaron..! Yo le envie al señor un filtro ceramico que no se conseguia alla por los lados indios jejeje   !


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 4, 2008)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> eb7ctx dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bueno, no se si leíste el "interrogatorio" de nuestro amigo Diego, pero si no seguiste el hilo te cuento, de DNI soy un "viejito" bueno tengo tres nietos..jeje pero de mente igual que siempre¿¿ OK y me agrada mucho compartir mis experiencias en la electrónica y la radio y mas ahora que no aspiro a obtener un beneficio de los conocimientos acumulados

Es mas ... estoy pensando que podría hacer algo con respecto a las deficiencias que estáis sufriendo, es un pensamiento que igual se transformadorrma en proyecto, pero mejor no hablar valla que se rompa.

Amigo Anthony  (lo dije bien?  ) seguiremos en contacto...un saludo


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 4, 2008)

Jejejeje si vi el interrogatorio! Pss gracias amigo..! Te comento que hace 5 min encontre un diodo de germanio ( Lo probe en el tester y marcaba los 0,3 v de caida de tension!) Yesss!

Mañana mismo empiezo con las pruebas..! Ademas, encontre un IC que si esta disponible en las tiendas venezolanas: el TDA183..! QUe opinas amigo? Se puede configurar para AMy FM..!


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 4, 2008)

Pues veras no lo conozco, he intentado buscar datos...pero lo mas parecido es obsoleto
Lo siento


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 4, 2008)

mmmmm bueno para mi representa una opcion excelente y muy barata ( como 0,5 €).:!


----------



## ediver (Ago 6, 2008)

Buenos dias. 
Soy lo que se puede llamar alguien realmente nuevo en esto , debo construir un radio a 900 Mhz y quisiera saber si ustedes tenian información , y tambien quisiera saber si hay alguna posibilidad de comprar los integrados a travez de ustedes yo enviaria el dinero.

eb7ctx quisiera saber que vale el ca5800cs?   
Antony tienes el datasheet del tda183?

Hablo desde Bogota Colombia.


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 6, 2008)

ediver dijo:
			
		

> Buenos dias.
> Soy lo que se puede llamar alguien realmente nuevo en esto , debo construir un radio a 900 Mhz y quisiera saber si ustedes tenian información , y tambien quisiera saber si hay alguna posibilidad de comprar los integrados a travez de ustedes yo enviaria el dinero.
> 
> eb7ctx quisiera saber que vale el ca5800cs?
> ...



Hola, bueno la frecuencia de 900 Mhz es un poco complicada es UHF y requiere unas técnicas muy concretas y cierta experiencia, la electrónica a esas frecuencias parece casi fontanería (técnica de plomeros) miras el interior y casi no ves elementos "normales"

Y con respecto al integrado en eBay de USA lo he visto por 14 dolares (lo manda a todo el mundo)

Un saludo

Pd. se me ocurre que en los viejos TV de B/N tenían separados los selectores de VHF y UHF con este ultimo podrías hacer algo, pues la gama casi te llega "retocando" las cavidades y como es un heterodino te sale una frecuencia inferior que es mas fácil de trabajar


----------



## Gatxan (Ago 6, 2008)

Anthony se refiere al TDA1083 (le faltaba el 0 a la referencia), es un integrado que fue muy popular en radio receptores de AM/FM porque lo lleva todo hasta el amplificador de BF. Tiene varios clones de otras marcas: KA22427 (samsung), ULN2204 (sprague) y TA7613 (toshiba).

Referente a la banda de 900MHz, quisiera comentar que un sintonizador de UHF para TV le viene muy justo para llegar. Hice un experimento al respecto, y la máxima frecuencia que llegan bien  es hasta 870 ~ 890 MHz, eso con una tensión de sintonia de 33V para los varicaps, que ya es lo máximo que soportan... 
Pero lo que al amigo Ediver le recomendaría es que se mirara los esquemas de la banda de 35cm que aparecen en esta web holandesa: http://members.home.nl/j.smidt/Schema's en tech.htm Son frecuencias de unos 860 MHz que a lo mejor le sirven.


----------



## ediver (Ago 6, 2008)

Gracias , buscare , lo que me sugieren .


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 6, 2008)

Gatxan dijo:
			
		

> Anthony se refiere al TDA1083 (le faltaba el 0 a la referencia), es un integrado que fue muy popular en radio receptores de AM/FM porque lo lleva todo hasta el amplificador de BF. Tiene varios clones de otras marcas: KA22427 (samsung), ULN2204 (sprague) y TA7613 (toshiba).



Efectivamente, se me paso por alto colocar ese cero..! Con respecto a lo que me dices.. de "fue muy popular" para mi es "Una excelente y muy accesible opcion a mi problema"..


----------



## ediver (Ago 6, 2008)

estaba mirando las respuestas , yo requiero construir un radio a 900 mhz no para recibir sino para transmitir , la idea es: con esta señal probar antenas a 900 mhz.

Si conocen de algun proyecto o esquematico me seria de  enorme ayuda .


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 6, 2008)

Para que lo necesitas? Porque en VHF?


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 6, 2008)

ediver dijo:
			
		

> estaba mirando las respuestas , yo requiero construir un radio a 900 mhz no para recibir sino para transmitir , la idea es: con esta señal probar antenas a 900 mhz.
> 
> Si conocen de algun proyecto o esquematico me seria de  enorme ayuda .



Pues lo único que tienes que hacer es un oscilador a esa frecuencia y lo amplificas este Híbrido


----------



## ediver (Ago 6, 2008)

ha gracias , seria no mas amplificarlo.


----------



## ivedhesa (Mar 30, 2009)

hay en este foro algun diseño para un oscilador a esa frecuencia?

es que ando con lo de un walkie talkie que trabaje arriba de 800MHz UHF 
ya conozco la forma de modular pero necesito algun diseño de un oscilador lo mas estable posible para generar mi portadora

de antemano gracias


----------



## DavidGuetta (Feb 9, 2010)

900 mhz? complicado? nah!!

simple ps yo probe con un tv portatil con sintonia por potenciometro (varycap) probando dentro de los canales mas altos (por el 83 UHF) que esta por los 890 mhz. pero el tv daba un poco mas alto y escuche los sonidos tipicos de la GSM 900MHz (estando muy cerca de dos antenas de telefonia, entre ellas ENTEL PCS y MOVISTAR la cual estaba como a 50 mts). Pero no es nada interesante, pues solo se escuchan multiples zumbidos como los que escuchas cuando llamas y justo interfieres una radio o un parlante. ES LO MISMO PERO EN MULTIPLES TIEMPOS Y FRECUENCIAS.

pero no se de osciladores. busca en qsl.net algun oscilador uhf. googlea y hay transmisores para la banda que uds quieran.


----------



## edix/09 (Mar 20, 2010)

Hola revivo este tema jeje, alguno de lo que estubo por aca como es este integrado maneja frecuencias de 10 a 1000 Mhz asiendo el esquematico de la data nomas?

Saludos

Y gente nadie puede responder mi consulta...

Saludos


----------



## livestrong (Abr 28, 2010)

eb7ctx dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Aquí os dejo un circuito de Motorola que pude dar muchas soluciones a cualquier montaje partiendo solo de un simple oscilador desde 10 Mhz a 1000 Mhz con cuatro componentes
> y de bajo coste sobre 10 a 15 dolares
> ...


 Cualquier mini transmisor de fm le funcionaria a este amplificador, si transmito musica desde mi ipod???????????


----------

